# transparency film



## cre8veindustries (Mar 21, 2015)

The transparency films that I am currently using have a milky texture and it seems to be affecting the length of time needed to burn my screens, however, is there a natural remedy to remove the milkiness or am i just going to have to bite the bullet?


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

For inkjet printers? If so that usually means it is waterproof film. It should not effect burning a screen as it does not block UV light in the spectrum that we use for emulsions. What seems to be your problem? I use Fixxon Films and have no problem at all. Have you done a step wedge test?


----------



## cre8veindustries (Mar 21, 2015)

They are water proof and I was unaware it did not affect the uv light. Perhaps my exposure unit is just not the greatest. I'm using a halogen bulb 500W. Any recommendations for holding down my film onto the screens without a piece of glass?


----------



## brandunofficial (Aug 6, 2012)

cre8veindustries said:


> They are water proof and I was unaware it did not affect the uv light. Perhaps my exposure unit is just not the greatest. I'm using a halogen bulb 500W. Any recommendations for holding down my film onto the screens without a piece of glass?



Try a simple piece of foam. you can buy a square piece of foam at any hobby , craft store. So basically put your screen on to the light table then insert your foam piece (Cut out to fit inside the screen dimensions) now place a piece of plywood to cover the foam and then add weights to the top of the ply wood and boom! you got yourself a home made exposure unit that can burn halftones or small lines with no issues! I been doing this for over 10 years , I have never had an issue. here is a pic of what i'm talking about. It may look ugly but this works.


----------



## cre8veindustries (Mar 21, 2015)

My bulb is attached to my screen printer so that would hinder my ability to burn the screens upside doen, but maybe I'll have to learn how to set that up.


----------



## brandunofficial (Aug 6, 2012)

cre8veindustries said:


> My bulb is attached to my screen printer so that would hinder my ability to burn the screens upside doen, but maybe I'll have to learn how to set that up.



You can make a small light table for about 60.00. All you need is plywood and piece of temp glass and you can use your current bulb but detach it from your setup.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

We ran into the milky like film color. And it caused a number of quality problems including, but not limited to, rough lines and more difficulty registering screens.
Just order the clear and you should be okay. 
Note: Prices for the film vary greatly. Midwest had the highest price last time we checked so we picked it up from the internet. There are a couple of weights and the lighter and cheaper will do the job about as well as the thicker film plus the savings is significant.
Hope this helps you.


----------

